# Application pour appeler gratuitement



## Kévin96 (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe des applications pour appeler gratuitement à des téléphones fixes en WiFi, sans toucher à mon forfait... J'en ai essayé quelques unes mais faut tous écouter des vidéos et des choses du genre pour gagner des crédits et pouvoir appeler, c'est pas trop ce que je recherche... Merci de votre aide 

* Je suis nouveau sur le forum donc je sais pas si j'ai bien fait de poser la question..
IOS 7.1.2


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour

En wifi , vous pouvez téléphoner avec votre iPhone depuis votre ligne fixe


----------



## Daffy44 (9 Janvier 2016)

Heu...depuis la ligne mobile oui...mais du fixe ...non


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Heu...depuis la ligne mobile oui...mais du fixe ...non



A la maison , mon iPhone bascule sur le wifi et si ma ligne fixe sonne , je décroche avec et inversement je peux téléphoner avec


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2016)

Chez Bouygues, avec un forfait en illimité, un smartphone connecté en Wi-Fi peut appeler des téléphones fixes gratuitement, mais ça se limite à l'intérieur de la maison.

Sinon, hormis passer par des sites internet, il n'y a pas d'autres solutions, surtout logicielle, moi je n'en vois pas.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Chez Bouygues, avec un forfait en illimité, un smartphone connecté en Wi-Fi peut appeler des téléphones fixes gratuitement, mais ça se limite à l'intérieur de la maison.
> 
> Sinon, hormis passer par des sites internet, il n'y a pas d'autres solutions, surtout logicielle, moi je n'en vois pas.



Chez Orange , c'est une application sur l'iPhone qui permet cela


----------



## Kévin96 (12 Janvier 2016)

Moi je suis avec Telus... Donc si je comprends bien il n'existe aucune application?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2016)

Kévin96 a dit:


> Moi je suis avec Telus... Donc si je comprends bien il n'existe aucune application?



Je doute


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2016)

Kévin96 a dit:


> Moi je suis avec Telus... Donc si je comprends bien il n'existe aucune application?


En gratuit sans PUBS, surement pas, ça se saurait.


----------

